# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Gratis boek

## meneereddie

Ik was aan het websurfen, omdat ik meer wilde weten over voedsel. Gekookt, en rauw.
Tijdens het zoeken naar informatie, kwam ik dit gratis exemplaar tegen, in de vorm van een PDF-file.
Na een paar stukken over detoxatie gelezen te hebben, wilde ik het delen met jullie. 

Misscien vind je het wat.

http://www.superfood.nl/download-superfood-detox-ebook/

Ik hoop dat de link werkt.
Je plaatst het boek op je computer, door linsboven op bestand te klikken, en dan "opslaan als".

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Ja, de link werkt... :Big Grin:

----------

